# Government of Canada ensures continued reliability of Canadian Forces CT-142



## Nfld Sapper (19 Dec 2008)

News Release
Government of Canada ensures continued reliability of Canadian Forces CT-142 Dash 8 Training Aircraft
NR - 08.088 - December 19, 2008

St. John’s NL – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, today announced the awarding of a contract to Newfoundland and Labrador-based Provincial Aerospace Ltd. for the mid-life inspection and refurbishment of four CT-142 Dash 8 military training aircraft. 

Under the terms of the contract, won by a competitive bidding process, the mid-life inspection on all four CT-142 Dash 8 aircraft will be completed over a four-year period, with one aircraft scheduled each year. The mid-life inspection on the first aircraft began on December 1, 2008. 

“For almost twenty years, the CT-142 Dash-8 has been a very reliable aircraft – a centerpiece of our Canadian Air Force's training system,” said Minister MacKay. “This is why we are making sure that the CT-142 remains an effective and trustworthy component of our air navigators’ training system for many more years.” 

The CT-142 aircraft is a military version of the civilian Dash 8 100 Series aircraft used by the CF for air navigation training. Nicknamed “Gonzo” because of its large nose which holds the radar system antenna, it is used exclusively as the training aircraft of choice at the Canadian Forces Air Navigation School (CFANS) at 17 Wing Winnipeg, Manitoba. The four aircraft were introduced to service between December 1989 and May 1991. 

The contracted turn-around-time for inspection completion is 90 calendar days per aircraft. The mid-life inspections under the $2.3 million contract will be carried out at the Provincial Aerospace Ltd’s St. John’s, Newfoundland and Labrador airport facilities. 

- 30 -

For more information: Capt. Steve Neta, Public Affairs at 1 Canadian Air Division, at (204) 833-2500 ext. 2030 or via E-mail at neta.scc@forces.gc.ca.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> “This is why we are making sure that the CT-142 remains an effective and trustworthy component of our *air navigators’ * training system for many more years.”



...and who else ?

 :threat:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Dec 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ...and who else ?
> 
> :threat:




Hey I only post it, not write it   ;D


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2008)

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/equip/ct142/default_e.asp

Year(s) procured:  between 1987 and 1990 

Designed and produced in Canada, the CT-142 is a conversion of the popular Dash-8 airliner. It was adapted for navigation training by manufacturer Bombardier Inc. in the late 1980s.

Recent software modifications on the CT-142 allow students to operate their own Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Inertial Navigation System (INS). The aircraft also features a new Tactical Display System that superimposes information on the students’ radar displays.

At CFANS, located at 17 Wing in Winnipeg, dozens of Canadian and foreign students train on CT-142s each year. *CFANS has welcomed navigators from Singapore, Korea, New Zealand, Germany, Norway, The Netherlands and Australia.*


----------



## aesop081 (19 Dec 2008)

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/17wing/squadron/cfans_e.asp


----------

